# New lanyard



## okiegobblers (Feb 20, 2015)

Took all of your advice and ordered a Fred Bear lanyard with two call drops and a center remote drop. The quality of this hand made lanyard is amazing. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good looking lanyard, but wheres those calls ? lol


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing. It looks unfinished without them.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## okiegobblers (Feb 20, 2015)

Ok ok I'll get a pic uploaded with the calls on, lol. Just took those pics after opening the package.


----------

